# Early squirrel season start



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, Penney got her first squirrel of this year. She has spent countless days looking into the trees on my property and waiting for a squirrel to make a mistake. One did just that late this afternoon. It was a grey youngster from this Spring. Here is a picture of Daisy ( 10 years old )against the tree teaching Penney (as a pup) how to look for squirrels. Penney is now two and a half and a little bigger (58 pounds) and has several Squirrels, muskrats, a skunk  and some toads to her credit.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

got any pics of the squrile. nice looking dogs


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

My sister had a minature collie? that would throw itself against the patio door to get out to chase squirrels in backyard!!She would run around the fence so much that there is still a depression in dirt!and that dog expired 4 yrs ago!she did get lucky sometimes tho and my sis had a hard time getting her to give up the body!!!it was hers!and hard earned.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Our labs got a few birds, squirrels, and rabbits. Shortdrift you said it, they just wait for them critters to mess up and then take advantage of it.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Reminds me of my brittany. I was cooking dinner one night and my wife came running from the back of the house screaming and crying. After getting her calm enough to understand something about our bed, I walk to the back of the house and find my brit sitting on my bed holding a dead chipmunk, looking so proud because she caught a present for mommy and daddy.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I remember when my brit had I thought a bone in her mouth, when coming in while I had company. I pulled on the bone sticking out of her mouth and it was a rabbit dead, the company has never been back. Lucy (brit) never has chased rabbits or been interested in them in the field but she did the rabbit thing as a pup I guess. She will still chase chipmunks all day though. 
Just funny and strange.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

The odnr conducts squirrel surveys every year. They ask you to keep a log of how many you take for the season, along with a nut survey. For your efforts, you are givin the final survey results and a nice pin to wear on your hat or coat (kinda like fish Ohio pins). If anyone is interested, pm me and I will get you the adress to sign you up. I been doing it for 2 years.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

nice look ing dogs i have a blue tick that me and my dad have trained for squirrels and last year a squirrel did not make it tothe other branch try to run from my dog and see put it to its grave she has kill 2 ground hogs 1 chitmonk and 4 squirrels and one wild cat it was black


----------

